# How many DPO do YOU get your period?



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm just full of questions tonight. We got issues right now...Anyway, I honestly never kept track of this, but according to when I believe to have last ovulated, I am 17 DPO and my period is not here. I took a pregnancy test and it is negative. But I have a history of those things not working. So, I'm trying to find out what is average for this.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

usually 13-14 days but I have gone over the 18 days they say indicated pregnancy and been not pregnant. I also got tons of --- with dd even though I actually pg. So. Also it really depends on sure you can be of when O was YK?


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

I never got a + with Henri until they did a test at the hospital when I was retching my guts out with hyperemesis. I was 14 weeks along. I had taken 2 at home tests well before then and both were negative







:


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

Yep me too with dd, except I was at my Drs to get provera to get my period and he insisted on a pg test even though I'd done tons of home ones that were negative







guess what?







:

If you are really concerned and need to know NOW you could go get a beta, those have a much higher accuracy rate than the pee tests.


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

Beta? Is that a blood test? I would like to know because I smoke cigarettes and if I am I need to quit. ( if there is anything in the world that makes me ditch those things its being pregnant! I wish i could be pregnant forever so I wouldn't smoke! ) Sigh.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

Yeah that is the blood test. If you really need to know get a quantitative beta, not a qualitative one. The quantitative beta will tell you exactly how much HCG is present, it's not just a +/- test.


----------



## +stella+ (Apr 17, 2005)

are you sure you ovulated when you think you did, cause typically people ovulate around day 14 but if for some reason you didnt and it was delayed, youd think you were at day 17 but really only be on day 10, for example.


----------



## Gumby (Feb 4, 2007)

about a week. for me that is.

except my period is taking a bit longer this time







:


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *+stella+* 
are you sure you ovulated when you think you did, cause typically people ovulate around day 14 but if for some reason you didnt and it was delayed, youd think you were at day 17 but really only be on day 10, for example.

I unfortunately have no solid recollection of my last period. I do remember my last ovulation, however, which was around August 21st, maybe a few days sooner. And I remember this because our wedding anniversary is August 21st and that weekend prior we went to Pittsburgh and DH asked on the way home if it was "safe" to DTD yet.


----------



## +stella+ (Apr 17, 2005)

do you temp to confirm though? because i had ovulation signs, ew cm , pangs etc, and lo and behold about 10 days after that I dtd and conceived ds. i know it was the only time i could have, and i thought for sure i was at least a week past ovulation based on signs. but i guess for some reason my body delayed O and as my husband likes to say "i miscounted". although i didnt really.....

anyway, hope you get the answer ya want!


----------



## UberMama (Feb 27, 2007)

I was also going to ask if you temp'd to confirm.

Anyway, my LP (luteal phase = time between O and AF) is almost always 12-13 days. Meaning I get AF on either 13 or 14 DPO.


----------



## RubyWild (Apr 7, 2004)

What is a DPO?


----------



## UberMama (Feb 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RubyWild* 
What is a DPO?

DPO = days past ovulation. So for instance, you ovulate today, tomorrow is 1 DPO.


----------



## Mama Dragon (Dec 5, 2005)

My luteal phase has been 12-15 days since I started charting in 2002. It was 12-13 before I had #3, then 14 after, and now they seem to be 14 with an occasional 15 thrown in.


----------



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)

The standard 14 days.


----------



## RubyWild (Apr 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UberMama* 
DPO = days past ovulation. So for instance, you ovulate today, tomorrow is 1 DPO.

Oh. I never know when I ovulate. I'm not sure how one would know that, but, apparently some do know.


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

I don't temp, I go by cervical mucus. To answer your question, Ruby, you can chart your temperature, more accurately your basal body temperature, by taking it every morning and plotting it on a chart. In the middle of your cycle your temperature will shift, signaling ovulation. It is also around this time that you'll see an increase in milky-clear discharge. The more liquid it is, the more fertile you are.

I also have horrid mood swings and terrible ovulation pain, so I can be 99.9% sure I'm ovulating when I think I am.


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

I also go by CM, Mama Poot. I stopped temping years ago and just watch my body for the fertile signs. If I had to guess, I would say anywhere from 10-12 DPO before AF shows.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RubyWild* 
Oh. I never know when I ovulate. I'm not sure how one would know that, but, apparently some do know.

I can tell b/c I get a sharp pain and tenderness when the egg drops. It rotates sides each month. I've always been able to tell since I've had cycles.


----------



## IansMommy (Jun 14, 2005)

16 days. Good luck!


----------

